# New Grow Area....in my SHED yay



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 23, 2008)

so ive just got a new shed and i hooked it up i got my mother room and my flower room and temps are wonderful lovin the fresh air...i got about 10 clones flowering there not to healty do to a reused soil issue,never will that happen again.i have some wwXnb clones going2 just rooted had some issues but i think im back.as soon as things get better i will post pics.ps lovin my shed:woohoo:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 23, 2008)

Great place to grow. Do the police ever do helicopter runs over your area?


----------



## smokybear (Mar 23, 2008)

Sounds like you have a good little operation running there my friend. Can't wait for some pics. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 23, 2008)

nice shed my friend...my grow room is a wood shed 10x12...inside I turned it into two rooms 4x6..and 7.5 feet high..Good luck my friend I will be watching


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks everyone my whole shed wont be used i stuck my vegg box in there and made a flower room about the size of the area i use to use in my closet.this way i get better air flow and no light leak.as for police making fly overs i couldnt tell you but if they are whether its in my house or shed they could track it if they wanted,maybe there after multi million dallor grow opps.PS


----------



## Melissa (Mar 23, 2008)

hope your flowering clones get better soon  looking forward to seeing some pics :tokie:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 23, 2008)

Sounds nice.


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 24, 2008)

Cool...can't wait to sneak a peak inside!


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Mar 24, 2008)

lets get some inside pics of the shed up here eh?  flower and veg rooms your clones etc?  all i see is a shed, a door half open , and a 38 gallon trashbag.. last i checked this is MP not shed world LMFAO sorry man stoned more pics please seriously =)


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 24, 2008)

Ganja_Greg said:
			
		

> lets get some inside pics of the shed up here eh? flower and veg rooms your clones etc? all i see is a shed, a door half open , and a 38 gallon trashbag.. last i checked this is MP not shed world LMFAO sorry man stoned more pics please seriously =)


you will get pics soon enuff.if u want to see pics now visit my other journals.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 26, 2008)

heres some pics.
1st pic is the fan blowing fresh air in the room and at my ballast.
2nd pic is the ballst.
3rd pic is a shot of my cali orange clones.
and last but not least my 2 mothers a attempt to reveg a mum and a bunch of seedlings healty and not so healty i got me some wwxnb clones that rooted.everthing is well just trying to keep the supply up.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh And No Light Leaks From The Shed Not Even From The Bottom Were The Fan ***** Air The Black Plastic Stuff Works Great Now I Need Mylar.ps


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 28, 2008)

thats y i didtnt post pics i got more comments with no pics funny.PS


----------



## Tater (Mar 28, 2008)

Looking good man I know what you mean about stopping light leaks.  I use that two sided poly with black on one side and white on the other works like a treat.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 28, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Looking good man I know what you mean about stopping light leaks. I use that two sided poly with black on one side and white on the other works like a treat.


sure does its amazing how it seals all light in.PS


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 28, 2008)

Where did you buy the black/white poly. I cant find looked at walmart, home depot, garden store's, and nothing. They have never herd of it.....


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 28, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Where did you buy the black/white poly. I cant find looked at walmart, home depot, garden store's, and nothing. They have never herd of it.....


the stuff i got was called glexo something lost the bag but i saw it at all the places u mentioned its a window product just ask for something that dont leak lite.dont be afraid to ask they sell everthing u can ever need and just cause u know your growing pot dont mean they do.Ps


----------



## thestandard (Mar 28, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Where did you buy the black/white poly. I cant find looked at walmart, home depot, garden store's, and nothing. They have never herd of it.....



yellow pages + "hydroponics" =:hubba:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 28, 2008)

looks great! but i will tell you there is NOTHING wrong with reusing soil if you do it right. you have to leach the soil first then adment and add a buffer.

i still think yer looking good, make sure they get plenty of air and light, good temps and just bump up the nutrients- i have a how to organic compost tea thread floating around. i will pm u a copy-

goodluck bro!


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Mar 29, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> looks great! but i will tell you there is NOTHING wrong with reusing soil if you do it right. you have to leach the soil first then adment and add a buffer.
> 
> i still think yer looking good, make sure they get plenty of air and light, good temps and just bump up the nutrients- i have a how to organic compost tea thread floating around. i will pm u a copy-
> 
> goodluck bro!


kool id like to try some tea.PS


----------



## smokybear (Mar 29, 2008)

Looking great PS. Nice work there. It came along great. Good luck with all those ladies. Keep us posted on your progress my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 8, 2008)

so all is well just added 2 stoneybud clones to my vegg box.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 12, 2008)

heres a shot of my mothers a few seedlings and 2 stoneybud clones i weeded out the weaklings,i got 10 more cloning 8 stonebud and 2 bagseed medical. ps


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 17, 2008)

so i put 7 plants to flower.2 cali orange 4 stoneybud and 1 afgooy if the afgoo is a female i will mother, if any of the stoneybud are female i will take clones see if i get different traits.i also got 6 cali orange clones do with in the next 2 weeks or three.ive been pulling clones for the last few weeks the weaker ones in the bad soil the last 6 are lookin the best all in al good smoke.keep it growing.PS


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 17, 2008)

Lovely looking garden PS.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 18, 2008)

so 4-17-08 was the day they went to flower.i hope there all female there looking great under my hps.i got 3 more that are showing roots 2 stoney bud and 1 from my other mother.PS i wil post better pics tonight when i get my camera going been busy!


----------



## POTDOC (Apr 20, 2008)

looking great man keep up the good work


----------



## Melissa (Apr 21, 2008)

*looks great fingers crossed for females eace:*


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 24, 2008)

heres a blurry pic of some clones i harvested,i will post a better pic when it drys.PS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 24, 2008)

*Whats up PS. :ciao:  Everything is looking great. :aok:  CONGRATS on the harvest also.  *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 25, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up PS. :ciao:  Everything is looking great. :aok:  CONGRATS on the harvest also.  *


thanks i should have a forrest of stoneybud soon.PS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 25, 2008)

*That's great. Look foward to watching them grow into beautiful frosty ladies.  *


			
				PurpleSkunk said:
			
		

> thanks i should have a forrest of stoneybud soon.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 25, 2008)

kool thanks now im set up and ready to go,no more things holding me back now i just got a get these rooms filled in time,i hope everything stays like this i feel like i did when i had my other mother so things look good.PS
any new breeds TBG would like some of that purple.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 25, 2008)

Your garden is looking great my friend. Nice work. Keep us posted on those ladies and those fresh buds. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Apr 25, 2008)

Lookin good there !!! 
So how long do u leave the veggie plants in those white 16 oz cups before u trans plant them to a bigger pot?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Apr 30, 2008)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Lookin good there !!!
> So how long do u leave the veggie plants in those white 16 oz cups before u trans plant them to a bigger pot?


depends no longer then a month.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (May 1, 2008)

out of the 7 there is 3 standing 1 definite stoneybud female and another thats hasnt shown its sex and the 3rd one is some afgooy but no signs either,i also put in a stoneybud clone april 30th,my room should be filling up soon!PS
oh ya i got a stoneybud male i will post some pics,i'm gonna save some pollen sacks.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (May 1, 2008)

stoneybud male.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 1, 2008)

You making f2s?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (May 1, 2008)

not sure but i will save some pollen.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (May 4, 2008)

so the afgooy was a female she got put back in the vegg box,that leaves me with 2 stonybud seeds and 1 stoneybud clone flowering.i have 4 more stoneybud clones rooted ready for soil along with 2 already vegging.i cant wait to feel these rooms up.so everyone knows i got three mothers,stoneybud,afgoo,and the unknown seed that came from some good stuff.so for now these will be the strains i will attemp to master.i need to build up some smoke.PS


----------



## smokybear (May 4, 2008)

Sounds like you have everything under control. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (May 10, 2008)

so i went ahead and put some pollen on 1 of my wwxnb the pollen came from a male wwxnb,i also plan to cross the afgoo and wwxnb to see what i get.PS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 11, 2008)

*Sex in the growroom. Did you play some slow music when they were getting their freak on. :hubba:   Be sure and keep us updated on everything went.  *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (May 12, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Sex in the growroom. Did you play some slow music when they were getting their freak on. :hubba:   Be sure and keep us updated on everything went.  *


ya some barry white  i will keep u updated.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (May 16, 2008)

so heres some pics,i would like to show some of you newbies why clonimg in my opinion is better.first pic is a seedling plant about 4 months and about 3 weeks into flowering the plant to your left is a clone it took 2 weeks to root and one week to vegg and about 2 flowering,now they dont always grow this fast but a good percentige will,the other pics are close ups of the 2.now these have been growing in ocean forrest no ferts plain old water.thanks for stoppin in.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (May 16, 2008)

i dropped some dust on them,may get a few seeds.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 17, 2008)

*Whats up PS. The ladies are looking real nice my friend. :hubba:  *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (May 17, 2008)

thanks TBG i got 3  difefrent mothers to pull from i'm keeping them short my rooms are slowly filling up again thanks.PS


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 17, 2008)

Those are some gorgeous girls.


----------



## smokybear (May 17, 2008)

The ladies are gorgeous. Nice work so far. Keep us posted on your progress. Take care and be safe.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (May 18, 2008)

so here i go!
1st pic is my wwxnb mother!
2nd pic is my afgooy mother!
3rd pic is my unknown chronic mother!
the last 3 pics is my babys being formed there gonna concieve baby seedlings.
i will try to get bigger shits as the seeds form more.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (May 18, 2008)

so here i go!
1st pic is my wwxnb mother!
2nd pic is my afgooy mother!
3rd pic is my unknown chronic mother!
the last 3 pics is my babys being formed there gonna concieve baby seedlings.
i will try to get bigger shits as the seeds form more.


----------



## crazyc411 (May 18, 2008)

Plants look great, nice job


----------



## stoner (May 18, 2008)

Those are looking really good


----------



## PurpleSkunk (May 18, 2008)

there doing ok they will look better when the room is filled.PS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 19, 2008)

*Whats up PS. Man that Stoneybud mother looks very healthy. How many cuttings have you taken off her so far? The rest are looing healthy as well. :hubba:  You sure are getting a GREEN THUMB that's for sure.  *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (May 19, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up PS. Man that Stoneybud mother looks very healthy. How many cuttings have you taken off her so far? The rest are looing healthy as well. :hubba:  You sure are getting a GREEN THUMB that's for sure.  *


i think ive tooken like maybe 15 this mum is the oldest the other 2 are still reverting back to vegg.its harder to get them to root but i got two clones from the unknown chronic 1 vegging other flowering.thanks tbg shes doing here job and im learning as i go im for short stalky plants.heres a pic of some clones in vegg.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (May 19, 2008)

hey tbg i also got a wwxnb from seedling flowering and boy does she smell extra fruity theres a diffrent smell from the other wwxnb that ive grown this one is the only one so far to have its own uniqe smell  wonder if its the nb smell or ww,maybe i will get another like this to mother in the future.seems like a great pheno to keep going.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 19, 2008)

*Yes some of them do get a nice fruity smell that's for sure. :hubba: I would say it comes from the Northerberry. *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (May 21, 2008)

so i got 13 plants in my flowering room its about full lol,i got 4 left vegging with the mums,i also got 12 in my bubbler,3 afgoo 2 unkown and the rest wwxnb.now that my room is almost ful i can let the others vegg a bit longer.1 day i will acomplish my goals.PS


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 21, 2008)

Got you a jungle, huh?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (May 21, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Got you a jungle, huh?


some what sea of jungles.lol


----------



## PurpleSkunk (May 22, 2008)

heres of pic of my flowering room.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 23, 2008)

*Looking great as always PS.   How tall are the ladies that are budding? Very nice mang. :hubba: *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (May 23, 2008)

there about 12 inches,the clones i put them to flower when there about 5 inches then then they strecth not much bigger then a foot.i normally get a half ounce a plant would be nice to get 1 ounce or maybe 2 a plant.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (May 23, 2008)

close up.


----------



## smokybear (May 23, 2008)

The ladies are looking good. Nice work my friend. Keep it up and keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (May 24, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> The ladies are looking good. Nice work my friend. Keep it up and keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


always keep in touch.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 2, 2008)

new pics from your right to left 1st the unknown chronic strain its a clone.2nd is my wwxnb clone and last but not least my pregnant wwxnb,she is do the 17 of this month.the pregnant one is from seed see a diffrence and the other 2 clones are alot younger just faster healthyier growers.the close up is the wwxnb clone.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats a frosty clone. Nice work.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 2, 2008)

thank you not the best pic but i will have better one in the future i hope.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 3, 2008)

*Looking great PS. Are those the only 3 ladies you have in flower? How long ya got left in the one's that wern't seeded? Your doing a great job as always mang keep it up.  *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 3, 2008)

there like 18 total flowering,i think like 16 dont have seed,im most likely gonna pull 3 today there about ready and arent gonna grow much more i hope 10 dys dont make a diffrence in size?if so oh well i got lots more to learn and grow lol thanks for staying in touch.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 3, 2008)

i also just added 4 more wwxnb clones to the flower room.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 4, 2008)

heres a pic of the mommys i pulled with seeds,a pic of the vegg room with some pics of the flower room.PS


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 4, 2008)

Thats a nice looking room. All these beautiful plants and I can't grow my own. Nice to look at though. Take care PS.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 5, 2008)

your not growing at the moment?well hopefully you will be soon.
update i accomplished part of my plan i succsesfully made seeds i did some wwxnb then i took some pollen from the male wwxnb and put it on my cali orange.l will let u know how those look.thanks for tuning in PS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 5, 2008)

*CONGRATS on the harvest and producing some beans.:aok:  Sounds like a nice cross as well. :hubba:  *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 6, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *CONGRATS on the harvest and producing some beans.:aok:  Sounds like a nice cross as well. :hubba:  *


thanks i will post some pics of the beans,the cali orange cross will be fun to see now that i will get to see what i created.lol PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 6, 2008)

pic of cali orange cross with wwxnb seeds.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 7, 2008)

*Well PS from the looks of those beans you did a great job. :aok: CONGRATS MANG!  *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 9, 2008)

thanks TBG i gonna see what happens in a month or so hopefully i get some to germ.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 9, 2008)

That is so sweet of a setup makes you feel like your in the garden of Eden of Mary jane. Can not wait to see more pictures.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 9, 2008)

so yer gunna try your Cali Orange x Stoney Bud seeds in about a month, PS?... so we can find out if u made a killer cross? :hubba:


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 9, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> That is so sweet of a setup makes you feel like your in the garden of Eden of Mary jane. Can not wait to see more pictures.


i will post some pics up soon it is lookin beautiful as of now in my flower room than you for stopping in.PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 9, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> so yer gunna try your Cali Orange x Stoney Bud seeds in about a month, PS?... so we can find out if u made a killer cross? :hubba:


hopefully its a killer cross,its just gonna be fun seeing beans i made grow if they sprout.will see what genes are stronger.thanks for stopping in!PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 16, 2008)

new pics wwxnb clone ready in 14 days.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 17, 2008)

pics from lastnight my flower room well they were sleeping,and a shot of my vegg room with my banji mothers,and a few clones.PS


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 17, 2008)

*Looking great PS. :aok: Have you had a chance to sample the WW x NB yet? *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 17, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Looking great PS. :aok: Have you had a chance to sample the WW x NB yet? *


i tested the bud with seeds and ive tested some from my other batch way back but not this one yet.ill let u know how these stoneybuds taste.


----------



## stoner (Jun 18, 2008)

they are looking really good, hopefully they taste the same


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 20, 2008)

so the stoneybud tastes great sampled some this morning.it has a sweet smell almost  like vicks but sweet thats the only way i can explain it and it opens the lungs lol grate stuff.and more to come!PS


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 20, 2008)

pics of 2 more almost ready to pull.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 21, 2008)

*The ladies are looking great PS. How long have you been flowering the WW x NB? :hubba: *


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 21, 2008)

there at about 50 55 days


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 21, 2008)

Those look SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET my friend...Nice shed too!!

KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey PS...you forgot to PM me your address so I can help with Harvest..I am a BIG help...cheap too..LOL..


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 24, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> Hey PS...you forgot to PM me your address so I can help with Harvest..I am a BIG help...cheap too..LOL..


did i lol.thanks for stopping by.


----------



## lyfr (Jun 24, 2008)

lookin great PS...shouldnt be long now!


----------



## N1XONâ¢ (Jun 24, 2008)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Do the police ever do helicopter runs over your area?



they do at mine -.-

btw nice grow keep it up


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Aug 12, 2008)

im back been away for a minute just settled in to a new place i will start a new journal and give all info soon.PS


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 12, 2008)

Yummmmmmmmmm..Nice buddy


----------

